# Caller ID question for DirecTivo



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

DirecTivo does not have caller ID correct? Anyone know of plans to incorporate caller ID into DirecTivo units? Any hacks available?


----------



## Chaos (Apr 24, 2002)

Series 1 boxes have hacks. They (like most other hacks) don't work on the newest generation of boxes. :-( I miss my Caller ID, too.


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

No hacks for Series II, unfortunately.


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

Has anybody tried this?

http://shop.store.yahoo.com/goodguysdiscount/tv1.html


----------



## DBSPaul (Mar 26, 2002)

cnsf said:


> No hacks for Series II, unfortunately.


Well, technically, adding/expanding the hard drive *is* a hack.. But yes, the fun things like TiVoWeb and other fun goodies are Series I only hacks. And I seriously doubt TiVo wants to pay the patent royalties for CID on screen. Plus it would have to be done by D* given how they support the DirecTiVo boxes .. TiVo is just a software contractor now, essentially.


----------



## spanishannouncetable (Apr 23, 2002)

This is one of the most requested features for the DirecTiVo. 

This is also the most ignored request.

The tivocommunity has been after both Directv and TiVo for years to add it, and all we get is a lot of hemming and hawing and stonewalling.

Who does a subscriber have to have sex with at Directv to get this added ?


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

spanishannouncetable said:


> Who does a subscriber have to have sex with at Directv to get this added ?


The developer of Ultimatetv software! It was added to Ultimatetv with software release 3.7 last spring. I know it doesn't help here and is totally non-constructive to the discussion, but I couldn't help myself...


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Nope, not available. And I have never understood why any would even want the feature anyway. I had it on my old stand alone receiver and it annoyed the crud out of me so I turned it off. I have caller ID on my phone if I care to see who is calling.


----------



## timf (Apr 21, 2002)

spanishannouncetable said:


> This is one of the most requested features for the DirecTiVo.
> 
> This is also the most ignored request.


You think so? I seemed to think that Home Media Option was the most requested and ignored feature for the D-TiVos.


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

DBSPaul said:


> Well, technically, adding/expanding the hard drive *is* a hack.. But yes, the fun things like TiVoWeb and other fun goodies are Series I only hacks. And I seriously doubt TiVo wants to pay the patent royalties for CID on screen. Plus it would have to be done by D* given how they support the DirecTiVo boxes .. TiVo is just a software contractor now, essentially.


Sorry, meant to say "No Caller ID hacks for Series II."


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

timf said:


> You think so? I seemed to think that Home Media Option was the most requested and ignored feature for the D-TiVos.


HMO isn't ignored, they've just chosen not to do anything about it.

I don't know how they could ignore that HUGE petition on Tivocommunity.com.


----------



## DBSPaul (Mar 26, 2002)

cnsf said:


> HMO isn't ignored, they've just chosen not to do anything about it.
> 
> I don't know how they could ignore that HUGE petition on Tivocommunity.com.


Simple: how many combo units are in use vs. how many people have signed that petition? I'd guess the ratio is like 1% at most. Plus, since D* now provides support for the "DirecTV DVR Receiver (in little words: powered by TiVo)", they would be signing up for supporting HMO issues. Also, I seriously doubt anything like HMO was in the contract signed between D* and TiVo when the change occurred to de-emphasize TiVo and make it a D* product. So if you're D*, you would incur more support costs in training your CSRs about things that start to look more like computers than a TV receiver, and TiVo is gonna want more $$ in royalties or however their payment stuff works from D*.

For a company still on the selling block, it would have to be a *very* compelling item to go through that hassle (ie. large return on investment). How do you sell it? Give it to everyone but add to their monthly fees (angry users), make it a separate package like TiVo does on the standalones (confusion and more explanation and marketing work), ... ??

We can all want it, but the simple fact is until you can come up with a compelling business reason to do it, there is NO incentive for D* to do it.


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

Phil T said:


> Has anybody tried this?
> 
> http://shop.store.yahoo.com/goodguysdiscount/tv1.html


No S-Video throughput....unfortunately.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

I have a Dish Network 301 receiver I use for the Superstation Pack. It HAD Caller ID enabled. I use this to record to my DVD recorder for later playback. Well, I got a caller ID showing up on the recording. Not a big deal, since the 301 isn't a primary source for live shows, the caller ID is useless. I have a cordless phone with Caller/Name ID display.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

I love the caller id function of my Dish receivers. If I don't want to get up and answer the phone because of work or telemarketers with un available calls, I can just let the machine get it and I never have to leave my couch. Great Invention!!


----------



## BurgEnder (Aug 15, 2003)

Also consider the fact they might fear the wrath of the MPAA after some hacker determines how to intercept packets going from one Tivo unit to another in the same home, saving content to their computer's HDD, and making either DVD copies of it or putting it on a filesharing service. Or even someone creating like a "virtual LAN" tunneling client for your PC that allows you to share content with other users around the country. Personally if they did ever offer the HMO i'd get it in a heartbeat. As it stands i'll probably end up getting a couple SA ReplayTV units due to the fact that a few of my friends have it and have the ability to share content.


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

Mike D-CO5 said:


> I love the caller id function of my Dish receivers. If I don't want to get up and answer the phone because of work or telemarketers with un available calls, I can just let the machine get it and I never have to leave my couch. Great Invention!!


So is a cordless phone with built-in caller ID....


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

Karl Foster said:


> So is a cordless phone with built-in caller ID....


Ah, but that entails moving the lazy ass when the phone isn't in reach or view......


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

One should always make sure that the cordless phone is within easy reach. If not, just let the answering machine pick up and return the call the next time you have to get up, if you know what I mean?


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

If the ass is lazy, so is the memory.....

Preparation? Seriously? :lol:


----------



## paulh (Mar 17, 2003)

There are phones that have an audible caller ID, it's kinda freaky hearing the computerized voice, though...


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

It should be customizable audio.........

"Call from Mother in law. Stay in your chair."


----------



## tivosmart (Sep 14, 2003)

DBSPaul said:


> Well, technically, adding/expanding the hard drive *is* a hack.. But yes, the fun things like TiVoWeb and other fun goodies are Series I only hacks. And I seriously doubt TiVo wants to pay the patent royalties for CID on screen. Plus it would have to be done by D* given how they support the DirecTiVo boxes .. TiVo is just a software contractor now, essentially.


I have a couple of hacks working fine in the HDVR2, including TivoWeb, TyTools and the "kmem" hack for disabling encryption of movies. The main reason most of the hacks don't work for series 2 is that they have some compiled C code and the architecture of series 1 machine (PowerPC) differs from series 2 (MIPS). If you recompile the code using a MIPS cross compiler there's a good chance the existing hacks will work.

I don't subscribe to Caller id data from my phone company but I'd be glad to compile Elseed (the caller id hack) if anybody out there wants to give it a try. Just let me know and I'll send you the MIPS compiled package...


----------



## geneb11 (Mar 24, 2002)

I have a tv messanger that works well. I got it on E-Bay. There is a company that makes a composite to s-video cable. I think it was "caller tv",but you have to request the cable from them.I'll see if I can get the info on that.


----------



## geneb11 (Mar 24, 2002)

You can buy the cable here:

http://www.videocapturecard.com/tvgaurdian.html

I got the info here:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?s=&threadid=103004&highlight=tv+messenger


----------

